# AlasdairM's workshop



## AlasdairM (Apr 5, 2010)

Now sorted how to post pictures!


----------



## AlasdairM (Apr 5, 2010)

Rather cramped especially with my radio-controlled helicopters and planes - but my retreat from the world where time has no meaning at all ;D

Wall 1






Wall 2





Wall 3





Wall 4


----------



## rake60 (Apr 5, 2010)

Great shop Alasdair.

I'd love to be given the opportunity to take the controls of one of those helios.
Better check the limits on my homeowners insurance first.
The "Damage to property of others" clause. 

Nice Shop!

Rick


----------



## 4156df (Apr 5, 2010)

Alasdair,
Very nice shop. It's full but clean, with everything in it's place. Thanks for showing it.
Dennis


----------



## Maryak (Apr 5, 2010)

Alisdair,

Wow :bow: I couldn't keep my shop like that even if:

SWMDBO would consider it..............and.............having considered it said

"But you must keep it clean and neat."

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 6, 2010)

A nice retreat, Alasdair. Good to have some light from the outside coming in, too. I often wish my shop had windows.

Dean


----------

